# Triple decked highways do they exist?



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm starting this thread in that I right now have a HO scale model of a double decked highway which has six lanes on top and four lanes running on the lower deck. But I was wondering is there such thing as a triple deck highway? Such as three highways stacked one on top of the other running on the same right of way? I'm thinking about building a model of a triple deck highway and even have a good back story as to why it would exist. Such as it would be a place where three major highways come together to share the same path though the city.

A double deck highway is where you have two highways stacked on top of one another running in the same pathway.


----------



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

not a highway, but the 12th St Viaduct in Kansas City is 3 levels


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Inner Circular in Tokyo, Japan. It has three levels, one at grade with a six-lane arterial, then two decks with 2 lanes each.


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

somewhere not far from Barcelona in the AP-7 there are two bridges from two different roads/motorways in different levels.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you mean 3 carriaggeways one above the other or also simple 3-level interchanges like this one? (ignore satellite images, they're outdated)


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

There are several triple decked higways in Japan, like the one Chris posted. And probably in China, South Korea, etc too 

@italystf, I'm pretty sure he means 3 carriaggeways one above the other. 3 level interchanges are common.


----------



## Exethalion (Dec 23, 2008)

There are lots of occurrences of elevated double decker highways with a surface street below, but as for elevated triple decker highways, I doubt any exist without being linked with a nearby stack interchange.


----------



## Kaaskop (Mar 14, 2009)

What about this one, in Tokyo?


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

That is an interchange, they don't count.


----------



## jdb.2 (Mar 24, 2013)

I have found this
http://goo.gl/maps/sRbvW

The same construction in street view:
http://goo.gl/maps/nQWwt

The lowest level is a street however.
Never knew such things existed in Belgium :weird:

I dont want to be one of those people that live in that street...

Google Street View seems to struggle with navigating through it, because is constantly switches between the levels when you try to navigate straight through :nuts:

And at the end the mid level even goes though a tunnel
http://goo.gl/maps/A4F8X


----------



## n20 (Oct 13, 2012)

Do these count? Three-level streets in downtown Chicago...









source


----------



## q_159 (Mar 13, 2013)

I remember I saw multilevel streets when I was in Cairo.
But I was half asleep inside the bus and I can't find any pictures...


----------



## Bootkin (Apr 27, 2008)

Skyway Stage 3 in Metro Manila has this design.



luis4083 said:


> *How Safe is our skyway double-decker?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

